# begrenzte anzahl von resultsets pro connection??



## marie (13. Mai 2004)

hallo!

ich habe mal eine frage zu einem merkwürdigen fehler.


> "-2147467259 (80004005) [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver]Connection is busy with results for another hstmt



aus den spärlichen informationen, die ich dazu fand, meinte ich zu entnehmen, dies würde bedeuten, ich könne nur eine begrenzte anzahl select-statement pro connection öffnen.

na ja, danach habe ich gehandelt u für jedes neu zu füllende resultset (das sind immer so an die 20), die connection neu geöffnet u hinterher geschlossen. das klappt auch.

ABER: das kann es ja wohl nicht sein, oder!? das ist doch eine ziemlich unschöne möglichkeit.  

wie geht ihr damit um? oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??

lg,
marie


----------



## nollario (13. Mai 2004)

hab bei sybase nicht das problem...

hängt also mit der jdbc implementierung deiner datenbank zusammen... hab da auch nix gefunden. hast du vielleicht noch einen anderen treiber?

saludos

christian


----------



## marie (13. Mai 2004)

ja, soweit ich das verstanden hab, ist der odbc-treiber "schuld".

gibts dafür alternativen??

lg,
marie


----------



## nollario (13. Mai 2004)

meistens gibt es z.b. open source treiber (s. sourceforge)... welche datenbank verwendest du denn?


----------



## marie (13. Mai 2004)

danke für deine hilfe!  

den sql-server 2000 verwende ich!

marie


----------



## nollario (13. Mai 2004)

schau ma da:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-f8e1-4bd6-947c-0fc5bf05bf71&DisplayLang=en

- da gibts einen type 4 treiber (der ist dann speziell an die datenbank angepasst - du bneutzt ja bisher die odbc bridge (glaube ich), das ist so ziemlich das langsamste und allgemeinste um mit der db via jdbc zu kommunizieren)

die folgende seite gibt auch ne nette anleitung zum thema:

http://www.akadia.com/services/sqlsrv_jdbc.html

hoffen wir mal. es hilft dir! ;-)

saludos

christian


----------



## marie (13. Mai 2004)

danke!

lg,
marie


----------

